# Sticky  Car Audio & Electronics FAQ...



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

To have anything added to this list please contact a moderator. Then just include a little note saying you would like it added to this FAQ.

When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the Vortex search function. if you cannot find the answer to you question in the *Recent Topics* try changing the *Data Set* to *Archived Topics* and you might find an answer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Car Audio & Electronics FAQ... (Verruckt)*

*General Info and Installs*
Picture Thread For All Audio Installs - Gateway337
Remote Starter - phd-12v

*Golf & Jetta I*

*Golf & Jetta II*

*Golf & Jetta III*
MkIV OEM Head Unit Install Guide - mk3Mofo
*Golf & Jetta IV*
Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide - user name unknown
Double-Din Monsoon Dealer, VW tech trip Outcome - vw2.0gti
Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" - MaryP
DIY: Installing speakers in a mk4 golf/jetta - pwnt by pat
*Golf & Jetta V*
How to install a Dension IceLink Plus - Enfig
MK5 aftermarket radio installation guide for Eos GTI Jetta Passat & R32 - [email protected]


----------



## Lunitixx (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Car Audio & Electronics FAQ... ([email protected])*

Audi OEM Head Units 1984-2005


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Car Audio & Electronics FAQ... (Lunitixx)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3869375
When installing other radio units, the antenna amplifier can be influenced, since the original Audi radio units use a "remote supplied antenna" which means that the voltage supply of the antenna amplifier is supplied via the center conductor of the HF cable. Therefore use the remote supply adapter approved by Volkswagen and Audi (manufacturer: Votex). 
submitted by JettaRed


----------

